# CAF C-47 Crash 21 Jul 2018



## MIflyer (Aug 8, 2018)

Headed for Oshkosh and lost it on takeoff before they left Texas. Sad!


----------



## Tracker (Aug 8, 2018)

Good thing all got out safely. Thoughts and prayers for those who required (still require) medical assistance.


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 9, 2018)

Video of the crash

VIDEO: Plane crashes during takeoff at Burnet Municipal Airport


----------

